# Turning down brass pen hardware



## mick (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok ..even though I've been turning pens almost two years...I'd never touched a lathe before that. I want to turn down some of the brass fittings on a cigar pen and was wondering how to go about it. I have read here that I can use my same tools. I guess what I'd like to know is at what speed should I turn these down and whats the best way to hold them, In my 4 jaw chuck? Or wait until I hopefully get a Beall from the LOML for Christmas? I was even wondering if I could put them in my Jacobs chuck using a bolt as a "mandrel" BTW the piece i wanna turn down is the transmission coupler in the lower barrel of the cigar pen. I think I know how to do this but wanted to get some opinions.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 13, 2006)

put it on a screw driver and Grind it off on a belt sander,
 Make a "dummie" blank, press in the coupler  put it in a jacobs chuck.
A 4 jaw ck will work,
Slow speed I use the tip on my skew.
Really the sander works well that's how I Started.


----------



## mick (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Eagle!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 13, 2006)

Mike, I use my Beall chuck and a skew (like Eagle said), but you could also use your four jaw chuck. Drill a hole the size of what you want to hold in the end of a pen blank scrap. Make the hole about twice as long as needed then drill a 1/4" hole the rest of the way through, mount this on a mandrel and turn it down leaving about 1/8" of material around the larger diameter hole. Then cut the cylinder leaving only the larger hole and use a band saw to cut two slots at 90 degrees about halfway down the length of the cylinder. Turn the Cylinder around and repeat the two 90 degree cuts, but make these two cuts 45 degrees off from the previous two (otherwise you'll have four pieces of cylinder). These slots will allow the scroll chuck (w/pin jaws) to compress the wood around the item you want to turn. Did all that make sense? I've made several of these and use them with my Beall, but it should work adequately with a scroll chuck.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm still confused as to what you're trying to accomplish Mike.  Can you explain?

BTW, please tell Connie we miss her posting here, and wish her (and you) a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Skye (Dec 14, 2006)

I would think what he means is, for example, removing the bead from the brass fitting of a cigar kit. The top of the lower barrel has a bead. If you wanted to modify the kit, maybe you would have to lose that bead, so turning the part down may be needed.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />I would think what he means is, for example, removing the bead from the brass fitting of a cigar kit. The top of the lower barrel has a bead. If you wanted to modify the kit, maybe you would have to lose that bead, so turning the part down may be needed.


That's pretty much it.HIde the fitting and change the look of the pen.
Just because the Mfgr made it that way doesn't mean it has to stay that way.
I modified this Cigar in june of 05.I was asked to present it to David MArks.




I have also modified the hardware on Perfect fits, euro styles.
The trannys on my PArker bullet pens are sized to fit in the casisng on the wooden core.
You can also modify the Finials on Euro styles.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 14, 2006)

Interesting.  I THOUGHT that's what he meant, but at the hour at which I was reading his post, I thought it best to confirm.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 14, 2006)

I use a file.  Mount tranny in Jacobs chuck, use file to take off desired amount of "shoulder".


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 14, 2006)

Problem with a  file is it loads up with the soft brass


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 14, 2006)

move it back and forth, blow on it occasionally.


----------



## mick (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />I'm still confused as to what you're trying to accomplish Mike.  Can you explain?
> 
> BTW, please tell Connie we miss her posting here, and wish her (and you) a Merry Christmas!



Well Jim, Basically what I'm trying to accomplish is to make a pen! []
Actually what Skye and Eagle said....I'm going to do away with the Black powder coated centerband on a cigar.....the rest is a surprise! [8D]
I'll post pics if it turns out! (pun intended)[] 

I'll pass the Christmas wishes along to Connie. I hope Y'all have a great Christmas also!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />move it back and forth, blow on it occasionally.



Or he could just break a file and use the sharp edge as a tool.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />move it back and forth, blow on it occasionally.



I don't even want to think about that comment! [}][]


----------



## mick (Dec 14, 2006)

This is going the wrong way real fast ......lol


----------



## gerryr (Dec 15, 2006)

I use a 1/4" square nose scraper, not because it necessarily works better than a skew, but because it takes less than 10 seconds to sharpen it.  You could also use a parting tool.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 26, 2007)

Tip of a skew works fine.


----------

